# Mac Or Kryolan Brush Set



## wish (Oct 16, 2007)

*Hi everybody,*

*I need your advice,i would like 2 buy brush set but i couldnt decide which one is better 4 me.Im not pro even i dont know how can i put make up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*After i discovered this web site i decided 2 start it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I found mac here they do some promotion it comes smaller size app 6 pieces 100 $,i found kryolan on the net 13 pieces 139 $.Which one shall i get it as a amateur
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Bythe way sorry 4 my english.*

*Thanks in advance.*
*xxx*


----------



## nunu (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, i am not sure what the kryolan collection is. All i can tell you is that if the quality of their brushes is good then go for it! 
MAC is really good too, all my brushes are MAC. I haven't tried any of their Special Edition brushes though because most people prefer the original brushes.
Hope this helps!!


----------



## wish (Oct 16, 2007)

*





((((((((((*
*I dont know 2 also.But Kryolan is using 4 stage,theatre bla bla,it shouldnt b bad,hopefully
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Lets c what comments will come.thanks 4 your reply.*


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 17, 2007)

Check out aDesign brushes
http://adesignbrushes.com/
there is an 18 brush set for 99USD
I've heard great things about this brand though don't own any myself. My friends do and I've borrowed them and fell in love! Esp since I cannot afford MAC brushes *tear*
try doing a forum Search for adesign, I'm pretty sure there's been some talk about them here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth!


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 18, 2007)

to be quite honest i don't like the mac brush sets because sometimes the hair quality isn't as great as the full sized ones, especially the 129se and 266se. i bought the brush sets when i just started playing with makeup but i hardly use them anymore... the sets just have such pretty packing ...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for mac full sized brushes, i only like the eyeshadow brushes and the 182 & 187 face brushes (i also have the 129 but i don't like it).

i do feel that you should invest on good brushes... once i tried better brushes i ditched my old ones and never used them again. however, there are plenty of good makeup brushes out there (expensive does not necessarily equal good) and its always good to see them in person first.

ok sorry i don't think i really answered your question *_* actually i want to know more about kryolan brushes too; the seem to use high quality hairs and the prices are hard to beat.......


----------



## wish (Oct 18, 2007)

uffffffffff how is difficult to decide.u know normally i dont do make up at all or just simple blush ,maskara and lipstick when i found this web site everybody use brand cosmetics ,brush.
brush r generally expensive. and i dont know where can i start?


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 18, 2007)

I think when ever you can affort regular size brushes go for those as MAC's brush sets are 1/3  the quality of their standart brushes... kryolan is a great brand , however i never used their brushes..but i'd get those if they are standart sized .just my opinion


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 18, 2007)

If cost is a major concern, check out Sonia Kashuk brushes at Target, or Posh Brushes available at some Bed Bath & Beyond stores.

And not everyone at Specktra uses only brand name cosmetics, though we do love the stuff haha!  If you're interested, there's even a Drugstore Cosmetics thread in the Cosmetic Discussion forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, you don't HAVE to buy a brush kit esp if you don't need all the brushes. If you only use blush and lipstick, why not buy a nice lip brush and blush brush and expand from there?


----------



## mistella (Oct 18, 2007)

Kryolan's a great brand. i dont have any brushes from them but I've played with them and they're really soft and durable. I'd guess that they are more durable than MAC since they are geared more toward theater/stage/special effects makeup.


----------



## wish (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks ladies 4 answer.i want 2 buy coz i want to start 2 do make up.when i read here i was thinking i dont make up mine is just face painting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ill go to shopping center today then ill check the brushes.also i live in qatar some country in the middle east.here is not really drugstore items.all of them brand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lets c today.im really in crisis.hehe


----------



## masad (Oct 21, 2007)

you live in Qatar...that means you are my neighbour!!  means i live in Bahrain!!
oki.. let me help you a bit.. dont think MAC is the best!! for some it will do wonders for others its just not soo good!! though their products are good..i am currently using them!!
i just bought a set of 23 brushes from Ebay and they are as good as any other brush set!! 
you dont need so many brushes!! just to apply eyeshadow and blend and for blush!! in total 3 to 4 brushes can do a wonderful job...the trick is to apply makeup and use brushes as best as you can!!

go to a Mall.. drugstore brands are Loreal, Max factor,Rimmel London, Nivea,NYX(this is reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy good brand..as good as MAC, and really affordable),GOSH etc!!

i would say go for NYX if you are looking for makeup.. i used MAC..i spend hell lot of money on MAC because my wedding is approaching so i shopped for that.. and its good.. but then i saw NYX and i am going to buy some colors from that and i know its good..because i tried it!! well..thats for makeup!!

now..brushes!! just try brushes made of goat hair!!i know it sounds odd, but after natural hair made brushes, goat hair is best!! you can buy from Ebay(though i should warn you,delivery takes time..sometimes upto one month) or you can get NYX brushes..they have a set of basic 7 brushes and that will last for lifetime and those are the commonly used brushes!! if you want more then you can get single brushes later!!.. 

basic 5 or 7 brush set will be good for you..for starting!! and it wont cost you much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go to any Mall..or any makeup store..they will have brushes!!


----------



## masad (Oct 21, 2007)

and yea! if you want to purchase from Ebay...you have variety and you have affordable prices..i think that would be a great way to save money and get really good stuff!! but you will have to wait for the order to come to you,probably longer!! 
if you are willing to wait then i would recommend that you buy from Ebay!! its hell lot cheaper!!!! great saving!! and when you convert dollar to Dinars, you will be surprised!! 
i asked the price for a 21 brushes set here(locally in Bahrain,from Lulu Centre) and it was 14 Dinars and i got 23 brushes set for less than half price for about 6 Dinars ..with delivery charges!! from Ebay.. 
now check out the difference of prices!! i waited for a month but it was worth it!!

here are the brushes i purchased!!(plus i purchased false eyelashes,so excuse that  )


----------



## wish (Nov 5, 2007)

thank u ladies.sorry i was late to give answer.i wasnt here.i bought already 2 more brushes from the body shop.it was here 1 buy,1 get free.i got blender brush,slented brush.still i didnt use.ill try asap.
thank u for all of u.
kissessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## wish (Nov 5, 2007)

and im thinking to go 2 lulu center 2morrow.ill check any items sells there


----------

